# How do I take off my Door Panels?



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

How do I take off my Door Panels?

I'm trying to remove my door panel to access my speakers and I've gotten everything off except for the manual window lever.

BTW I have a 93 B13 XE. There is a plastic black ring and the lever and I just can't seem to detach it from the door. Can anyone help?


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

there's a clip behind the lever it could be behind the plastic ring I don't remember. Pry the door away a little and find the clip pull it with a hook. I've always used some dental picks but any auto store should have the tool


----------



## Mcpaul66 (Jun 13, 2002)

*Speaker Install?*

Is pulling the whole door panel off the only way to get to the front speakers?! Is it possible to access them by just pulling out the little tray(pocket for books and stuff)? I always thought that thing could just be removed since it covers the speakers.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, pulling the whole panel off is the only way to get the speakers out of there. The lower panel with the map pocket and speaker grille only comes off from the back of the main panel, so only taking it off itsn't really an option. Plus, the hole is about the size of a 4x6" which some, but not all, B13s use up front stock. Personally, I use 6.5" speaks, which sound better anyway IMHO.

To answer the initial question: Yes, it is a little C-clip. I use a couple of screwdrivers to pull it off, and then it shoots across the garage. There's no good way to get them off. Be careful with your window cranks when you're doing that - I broke both of mine and had to replace them. Of course, my door panel has been of more times than I can remember, so that probably didn't help.


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

Thanks for everybody's help. I got the C clips off without having them fly away from me and pulled my extremely deteriorated 4x6's up front. Put in some new Alpine 6.5''s, and man, they sound amazing.


----------



## csunpikapps (Feb 3, 2004)

TheNatrix said:


> Thanks for everybody's help. I got the C clips off without having them fly away from me and pulled my extremely deteriorated 4x6's up front. Put in some new Alpine 6.5''s, and man, they sound amazing.


where is the c clip i don't know where to look. How hard do i have to pull on the door panel to get a view? I can only like fit fingers in there.


----------



## BADASSE-R (Jan 28, 2003)

Clip remover$5 most auto parts stores
http://www.thetoolwarehouse.net/shop/KD-431.html


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Old...

Ass...

Thread...

I still had my old car when I posted in this thread... damn.

The Jesus clip is attached to the window crank, outside of the door panel. If you push in on the panel a bit right around the crank, you'll see a little gold clip.

BTW - those clip removers are priceless. Great tool.


----------



## Blitztech (Jul 4, 2002)

you don;'t need the c-clip remover, just use a pair of needle nose pliers, press in hard on the door around the windows crank and its a little gold clip, pop that baby out. make sure you dont fling it off into your garage somewhere. i did that the first time and that door handle didn't stay on again till i finally bummed over to the junkyard and got another one


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

yeah i need a few of them for my truck but as many times as ive taken off my door pannels i cant keep em lol :fluffy:


----------



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

Well since this thread has come back after years, I might as well ad this for the next searcher....
The tool is nice, BUT if you don't have it and want them off NOW. Just use a rag or washcloth behind the crank. grab both ends of the rag and pull back and forth and go around the handle till it pops off. If you can see the open end of the clip you dont have to go around, just pull both ends back and forth it will grab the bent ends of the clip and it will pop off, its just as easy as the tool.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Wow this an old friggen thread.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Just to add to the thread in case anyone else searches it up... You don't NEED a clip removal tool if you're in a hurry. I had no problem just popping them off with a small screwdriver. No breaking, no flying parts.

To re-install, I wrestled with the clip for a good 5 or 10 minutes until I realized that you put the clip on the handle first, and then press the clip/handle assembly onto the door. You don't have to put the handle in place and then clip it there. That would be a big pain in the ass.


----------



## kemperr (May 28, 2004)

*so, just to summarize speaker size...*

I'm putting new speakers in my 1992 Sentra SE
I've done a bunch of searches on this forum, and from what I've read I have concluded that I can fit:
6.5" speakers in the front (all around)
6.75" speakers in the back.

Does that sound correct? If so, I'm ready for ebay!


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Correct, but 6.75 isn't really a standard size it's just kind of an oversized 6.5. So 6.5's fit in the back too. Just drop in 6.5's all around. Maybe you can find a deal on 4. I wish that's all that I had done. Hacking up my back dash to make 6x9's fit wasn't worth it and now my back dash looks like the hack job that it is.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey, kemperr, if your Sentra is anything like mine, then high wattage speakers can make for some nasty rattles on the rear deck lid and in the door panels. 

While you have the door panels off, I would install some insulation (there is a foam/foil sticky insulation for home purposes that works great...you can get it at Home Depot, among other stores) between the panel and the rest of the door. Plus, I also bought a sheet of thick vinyl (about 1/8" thick, also at the Depot) and cut out a template for the rear deck lid. Then I reinstalled the deck lid with the vinyl underneath as a spacer to prevent rattles. 

Some Sentra's don't have this issue as bad as mine did, but let me tell you, my interior was a cacophony of buzzes and rattles after I put in my new speakers and CD player. *And* it's best to do this procedure while the door panels are off the first time (while installing the speakers), since they aren't really fun to mess with anyway.


----------



## DingozSentra (Nov 21, 2021)

I know that this is a really old thread, like the comment that pointed out that this was an old thread is also an old comment. Haha. But my question was, is there anything to consider between the two doors and four doors Sentras? Same year and whatnot, and still talking about door speakers. Just wondering if you guys have been referring to the two door or the four door this whole time, and does my question even matter (because they are probably the same)? aslo, any videos?


----------

